# Next Generation Cheese boards...



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Make a start...*

Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…

So, to the shed…..rip, glue, crosscut, glue, crosscut at a different angle and glue again… then sand, sand, and sand some more…









These three boards were made using a design from WoodTurnerPro. [available for free download.]...Can't wait to see how this all works out….although I think I will stop at the second…. for the time being anyway…
NB… I did not make these boards… they are made by WoodTurnerPro… I use them as illustration only…


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Unbelieveable glue up!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


Sweet.
Where will it end?

Steve


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


keep it up larry

you are doing fantastic work

pretty soon
you will be able to lay back
(with so many sales)

and can righteously
be called

*lazy*


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


WOW…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


You are BOGGLING my mind… what's left of it… LOL

Great stuff!

... and I can see how you did it! ... brain is numb…

Thank you!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


great work Larry 
what do you use that beutyfull laminated bowsaw for and why havn´t you showed all of it 
did i miss a blog about that one ... as usual 

take care
Dennis


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


Larry you are going to have some awesome boards with new looks. Looking forward to see your new designs.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


wow larry…looks like you have been busy being creative, and less time suckin down the kool aid…....themj brain cells are growing back…lol…....oh and dont forget to sand …


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


Larry, you are unstoppable. Very unique design's with lots of character. I like the border, it remind's me of how the old fashion bread boards were made. 
-Don


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


Dang Larry - will you marry me! (bring the cheese boards).

Seriously, those look really neat makes me want to run right out and start one. Of course, I still have all those other designs you've shared to work on.


----------



## DarrylJN (May 20, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


Very impressive design and glue-up, great work on these.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


Did you say you did not make these boards?

They look pretty realistic.

I just downloaded this particular project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


Those are over the top!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


Larry, so very cool!!!!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


Larry my friend, if I know you, there will soon be a level* four!* 

Paul


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


i am with SPalm--where will this end??


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Make a start...*
> 
> Today, as I make my way out to the workshop, ideas are flying around… having looked at the information on lamination design that Scott sent….wow… so many new thoughts are spinning through my head… I had an inkling as to how it was done… but now the technical part is explained…
> 
> ...


Yeah, Wow! Nice.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*First glue up...*

Got stuck into ripping and gluing today…









These are actually for another project… but hey I did them today…









when this is dry I intend to make it to the second generation…


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

degoose said:


> *First glue up...*
> 
> Got stuck into ripping and gluing today…
> 
> ...


Larry,

I went out last night and grabbed the PDF on this project. After a bit of reading my eyes crossed a bit. I dont know how you do it man! Looking at glue up here I see exactaly what you did and how to get these results….just amazing.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *First glue up...*
> 
> Got stuck into ripping and gluing today…
> 
> ...


These are going to be beautiful, Larry!

Looks like I'm going to have to get some more Purple Heart!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *First glue up...*
> 
> Got stuck into ripping and gluing today…
> 
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *First glue up...*
> 
> Got stuck into ripping and gluing today…
> 
> ...


so cool…


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First glue up...*
> 
> Got stuck into ripping and gluing today…
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Larry. You make it look so easy.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *First glue up...*
> 
> Got stuck into ripping and gluing today…
> 
> ...


Cool all the way


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Cutting for the second time...*

Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…









For those who can not picture this… there will be a video forthcoming.. by the end of the week I hope…









And now back in clamps for the day… out tomorrow and I will see if this goes to the third gen…

Stay tuned…
By the way… timbers used Queensland Maple and Purple Heart…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm gonna need to get my glasses checked after this one!!

Neat Pattern!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


I checked out the woodturnerpro website. Looks like pretty impressive software.

I would be interested in a review after you go through this …


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


The pattern and the Queensland Maple give it a three D effect. I will have to give this type of pattern a try when I get back in the shop.
-Don


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


These things are as good as pot, legal, and since they last a lifetime, much cheaper too. 

Paul


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


I can't imagine what the 3rd generation might be. I a little lost at this point. It looks great right now.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


Nice work. 
It is surprising how much lumber each generation eats up.
Have you noticed this?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


*Man O Man… How about 3D Generation?!*

Using wood to provide "shading"* takes it into the 3D arena!*

*It looks like you're literally going up & down all over the board!*

SO COOL!

*GREAT WORK!*


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


Amazing Larry. Your designs are so creative!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


Sweet, Larry.
That is a really cool design.

Who woulda thought?
Steve


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


You need to post the cutting pictures so we can see how this was cut.

Great design


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


Larry, who knew that cutting the cheese could be so visually pleasing as well.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


COOL!!!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


Very, very cool.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


You are the best Larry!

It's going to look great. It's already looking great.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


I'm out of words to express my admiration of your talent and craftsmanship!!


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting for the second time...*
> 
> Out of the clamps… and cut at 25 degrees… [through the centre of each chevron going down from left to right…] each other piece rotated end for end…
> 
> ...


I'm starting to think that your goal in life is to hurt my brain. Maybe someday, when I get a few hundred more projects under my belt, I might begin to understand how your boards come together. But lately, since I've been watching your posts, I've found myself walking into more walls and doors that I used to. Just sayin'.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*The third cut is the weirdest....*










Squared off the top…. here is the third cut…Now rotate every other piece…









And line up the pieces…









A quick border… just a few offcuts to frame the design…









The piece on the right is cut parallel and moved over to the other end for the glue up… this make both ends fit the clamps better..









That was easy hey???


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Larry;

Looks like you've been watching that DVD.

Nice work.

Lee


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks enjoyable new line for you. I can feel the enjoyment you are having with each generation. Many years ago, I practised creating " generations " on striped wrapping papers and enjoyed it very much but I could not put them on timber because I did not have the required machinery. It dose not work by using hand tools.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What will the dimensions be overall when you add the border? It's looking good.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the step by step. That is going to be a neat looking board!!!!!!Jim


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an abstract piece of art. It is so much fun to play with shapes. 
-Don


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, weird but it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool, zig zags are awesome!!!!


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larry that's awesome!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great and twisted 

Now you are having fun.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too many XXX's Larry.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep it up.
Unlimited combinations out there.

What pattern is this? 50-25D-50D…am I close?


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brain doesn't work like that….............I'm confused!!!!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brain doesn't work like that….............I'm confused!!!!


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Matt…. My brain doesn't work like that, but my eyes are in love.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larry thats so neat!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The third cut is the weirdest....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do corrective lens come along with them? 

Beautiful job, Larry. What's next? A 3D design?

Paul


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Step by step...*

This post documents the step by step in creating a 2nd generation board..









Striped board… cut at 50 degrees.









Flip every second piece left to right…









After glueing up the chevron pattern… cut through each down facing [right to left] stripe… at the centre at 25 degrees…









Now flip every other piece end for end and glue up again…









Now cut to shape…









In this case the one on the right…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Step by step...*
> 
> This post documents the step by step in creating a 2nd generation board..
> 
> ...


*Larry,*

Do you walk Sideways…

... on your hands…

... backwards…?

*Yes, it ALL makes sense… and doesn't seem to be very hard to do…*

BUT…

*It sure does a number on ones Brain trying to follow & visualize results from step to step to step… etc.*

I'm sure glad you are doing such a GREAT job of keeping it ALL together! LOL

Thank you very *mcuh…*


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Step by step...*
> 
> This post documents the step by step in creating a 2nd generation board..
> 
> ...


It is fun to create patterns with wood. You do it right.
-Don


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Step by step...*
> 
> This post documents the step by step in creating a 2nd generation board..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the step by step. it makes it easier.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Step by step...*
> 
> This post documents the step by step in creating a 2nd generation board..
> 
> ...


And for an encore folks, our friend Larry makes love standing up…

*in a hammock! *


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Step by step...*
> 
> This post documents the step by step in creating a 2nd generation board..
> 
> ...


Nice photo set, Larry.

A picture really is worth 1,000 words.

Lee


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Step by step...*
> 
> This post documents the step by step in creating a 2nd generation board..
> 
> ...


i figured it out--your brain is crazy cool…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Step by step...*
> 
> This post documents the step by step in creating a 2nd generation board..
> 
> ...


Hey Larry!

Another idea just popped into my head!

*Tambour:*
Resaw & Slice'em up… and make *Tambour* out of some of it… for maybe Bread Boxes, Fancy small Boxes, etc.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Step by step...*
> 
> This post documents the step by step in creating a 2nd generation board..
> 
> ...


thank you for the pics on how to i see making some very soon this would make for a cool lid on a box 
again thank you for sharing


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Step by step...*
> 
> This post documents the step by step in creating a 2nd generation board..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photo shoot Larry and showing us how you did these.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Step by step...*
> 
> This post documents the step by step in creating a 2nd generation board..
> 
> ...


Yeah!!!!!! I think it finally sunk into my thick skull - that's scary that I understand Larry's crazy cool mind.

Larry Thank You so much for sharing your technique with us. I think that this whole journey was started by WoodMosaics- if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Step by step...*
> 
> This post documents the step by step in creating a 2nd generation board..
> 
> ...


Well done Larry


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Another..*

http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2Ff57601b4.pbw


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Another..*
> 
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2Ff57601b4.pbw


Like these huh….what I think would be really cool (on a 1st gen board) would be to come back after chevron glue up and ripin the white about 2" from the chevron on both sides and add in another thin strip of the purple then glue the ripped piceces back on…..


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another..*
> 
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2Ff57601b4.pbw


I have been experimenting and have dumped a lot of rejects… but I would like to try your suggestion…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Another..*
> 
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2Ff57601b4.pbw


Hey- there's no video here! You tagged this so it would show up in the video section of LJs- but no video. What gives?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another..*
> 
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2Ff57601b4.pbw


Ok so it is a slide show…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Another..*
> 
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2Ff57601b4.pbw


You are producing faster we can read…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another..*
> 
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2Ff57601b4.pbw


if you keep going
i'll make you a paddle
so you can come back
and get some more beer

great work larry

just amazing !


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another..*
> 
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2Ff57601b4.pbw


What day is the beer bust Dave?


> ? Do ya got Fosters


?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Another..*
> 
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2Ff57601b4.pbw


Very good, buddy.

Lee


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Another..*
> 
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2Ff57601b4.pbw


sIKE, I like your suggestion. If you try that Larry, I'd be curious to see it. And thanks for posting Larry.


----------



## DarrylJN (May 20, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Another..*
> 
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2Ff57601b4.pbw


Ooooh! I like the rotating images, I haven't seen that on LJ yet!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Same but different..*

I love the way the antique pine shines…









Again not finished …. New Guinea Rosewood with Purple Heart and Antique Hoop Pine Chevrons…









and the one on the left is Silky Oak aka LaceWood with single stripes of Purple Heart…
You may also notice that I have altered the width of cuts… something a little different…


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Same but different..*
> 
> I love the way the antique pine shines…
> 
> ...


the width change gives it a 3d effect, nice change up. Is the Hoop Pine color variation the heartwood and sapwood mixed? I like the shadow look. Great designs my friend.
-Don


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Same but different..*
> 
> I love the way the antique pine shines…
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!!


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Same but different..*
> 
> I love the way the antique pine shines…
> 
> ...


these are just too cool not to try i see making some of these very soon thanks as always for all the
giving that you do


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Same but different..*
> 
> I love the way the antique pine shines…
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Same but different..*
> 
> I love the way the antique pine shines…
> 
> ...


Hello Larry,

Yeah they do look great….You can lose an hour of work just looking 
back at the beautiful boards.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Same but different..*
> 
> I love the way the antique pine shines…
> 
> ...


Wonder what is at the end of this Yelow Brick Road ? ;-))


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Same but different..*
> 
> I love the way the antique pine shines…
> 
> ...


Your boards continue to amaze me - nice work Larry.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Same but different..*
> 
> I love the way the antique pine shines…
> 
> ...


Beautiful work!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Same but different..*
> 
> I love the way the antique pine shines…
> 
> ...


Nice work Larry.

The pine does give it some extra dimension.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Same but different..*
> 
> I love the way the antique pine shines…
> 
> ...


There is a hint of Maple Leaf pattern in the one on the right, last picture. Or is it just me?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Cutting on the down angle..*

Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..

This give a totally different pattern..









As this was a test it will be rather small.. so it will have a frame around it.. tomorrow…


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


The variation turned out extra well. All LJ's must be tempted to have a go after seeing your boards. Great
looking pattern.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


You've definetely broke the "lines are our friends" rule!!! I'm dizzy!!!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


Larry, That looks like the traces of one's heartbeat on an electrocardiogram (sp?).
You could call it "Lifeline" or somesuch!

Don


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


Larry, This looks like the same generation you've been working on.

Nice work though.

For being lazy, you sure do get a lot done!

Lee


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


*'where no bloke 
has gone before'*

nice !


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


Right on , David. Larry you are leading edge on these patterns! Thanks for sharing all your techniques!!..Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


beuatiful larry…....you are going where no bloak has gone before..i love it all


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


David it more like "They broke the mold on this bloke"...nice work as usual Larry, it good to see the inspirational chair is still working…toucan ups…Blkcherry


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


Shazam!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


Yellow Brick road…. (hic)... Yelleer Birk Roooad… (hic)....


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


degoose--the only thing better than seeing your ideas come to life would be to work under you for a few months-thanks for your generosity!


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


Preciseness in cutting the angles is the key factor in the success of projects like these, there is no room for any tiny mistake and you managed to hit the targate right in the centre.You are the king of precision, Larry.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


Hey that looks like my last EKG. Nice looking boards (timber) You Are The Man when it comes to cutting boards!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


Ya, I see what you mean. Could be the stock market…....


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


Larry, You've taken this technique to the next level. Great job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## RTim (Jan 11, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Cutting on the down angle..*
> 
> Instead of cutting perpendicular to the down chevron L to R… I cut down almost parallel to the other chevron R to L..
> 
> ...


I really like this one…it looks like it has a heartbeat.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Alternating the stripe.*

In my last post In the round the second pic shows a single stripe .. double chevron [second gen] ..
This blog will show in part how this was done…









To start make two grooves on both faces of a board… in this case virgin hoop pine…[virgin meaning naturally grown… not plantation timber]

Inlay two different timbers… in this case purple heart









And narra [new guinea rosewood]








This is instead of one strip of timber between two others…
Shown end on…









I am sure that you all can see where this is going…
When cut the first time [to make the chevron pattern] you flip each piece and get an alternating colour..









As seen here in this glue up…
Cut a second time and flip again to get the desired pattern..








This last shot is a closer view…








I hope this challenges some of you to look outside the square…
And FWIW…. I cut all the second gen cuts on a SCMS *by eye*.. the first gen are done against a fence on the TS…[after the first angle is cut on the SCMS…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Alternating the stripe.*
> 
> In my last post In the round the second pic shows a single stripe .. double chevron [second gen] ..
> This blog will show in part how this was done…
> ...


Very informative Larry.

Nice design.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Alternating the stripe.*
> 
> In my last post In the round the second pic shows a single stripe .. double chevron [second gen] ..
> This blog will show in part how this was done…
> ...


Larry,
Thanks for this secret revealed. My thought was so different from what your technique is. You make it so easy. I remember that I have done inlaying 45 degree (beveled) during your class on cutting board.









This is fantastic method. I like to make one the same way as yours.
God bless,


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Alternating the stripe.*
> 
> In my last post In the round the second pic shows a single stripe .. double chevron [second gen] ..
> This blog will show in part how this was done…
> ...


Looks like a kaleidoscope!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Alternating the stripe.*
> 
> In my last post In the round the second pic shows a single stripe .. double chevron [second gen] ..
> This blog will show in part how this was done…
> ...


COOL design…

... my brain still hurts from your last exercise!

Looks like a real brain teaser…


----------



## tamboti (Oct 19, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Alternating the stripe.*
> 
> In my last post In the round the second pic shows a single stripe .. double chevron [second gen] ..
> This blog will show in part how this was done…
> ...


Larry Well done My shop is closing 15/12/2011 will try a Larry CB if time alows Regards Roger in RSA


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Alternating the stripe.*
> 
> In my last post In the round the second pic shows a single stripe .. double chevron [second gen] ..
> This blog will show in part how this was done…
> ...


Your brain run really fast Larry. you always come up with design that are challenging.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Alternating the stripe.*
> 
> In my last post In the round the second pic shows a single stripe .. double chevron [second gen] ..
> This blog will show in part how this was done…
> ...


When I think I have seen everything, you create another variation that stands out. You are amazing.
-Don


----------



## smurphy (Sep 22, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Alternating the stripe.*
> 
> In my last post In the round the second pic shows a single stripe .. double chevron [second gen] ..
> This blog will show in part how this was done…
> ...


That is amazing. I would love to be able to do something like that.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Alternating the stripe.*
> 
> In my last post In the round the second pic shows a single stripe .. double chevron [second gen] ..
> This blog will show in part how this was done…
> ...


Way to f**k everyone up, they just get one design done and you're working on a new more complicated and imaginativepiece. Pesonally I hate you for it. However if you were to give me a Torque WorkCenter that hate would turn to love. LOL, mike


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Alternating the stripe.*
> 
> In my last post In the round the second pic shows a single stripe .. double chevron [second gen] ..
> This blog will show in part how this was done…
> ...


Still no end in sight.
A variation of a variation of a …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Alternating the stripe.*
> 
> In my last post In the round the second pic shows a single stripe .. double chevron [second gen] ..
> This blog will show in part how this was done…
> ...


Very clever Larry.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Alternating the stripe.*
> 
> In my last post In the round the second pic shows a single stripe .. double chevron [second gen] ..
> This blog will show in part how this was done…
> ...


very nice design Larry, I have trouble getting the stripes to line up when I try the 2nd gen boards


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*The teaser...*

From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


it also brings out 
the uniqueness
of the man 
doing the work


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


very nice and well designed.


----------



## scoops (Oct 6, 2011)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


Looks great, Larry…are you going to post it when it's all finished?Question…. you've shown me how to cut a circle on the bandsaw, HOW do you cut an oval?? Or is that another one of my stupid questions?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


*Awesome as usual…*

...looking forward to seeing what it develops into…

Thank you, Larry… you're doing GOOD!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


Beautiful!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


Larry a great design. Nice creation.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


i love the wood choice here, and of coarse the cuts certainly do add a flair of its own individualism …wow thats a big word..where did that come from…..in regular mans terms, it looks cool…..


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


That is beautiful…....want my address?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


Beautiful wood and great design. It jumps right out with all the angular grain!!


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


It looks like fractured stone from deep within the earths core. I love the layered grain.
-Don


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


dazzlingly beautiful my friend.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


*Now cut that out!*

(Into an oval that is!)

On a scale of one to ten, that's a solid eleven, Larry.

Paul
the envious little guy


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


Its a stunner, Larry.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


The way you put things together… symmetry without symmetry!
Amazing work, Larry.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


Nah, any fool can tell that Larry took the hide from a croc he wrestled with, and glued it to a piece of wood.

Nice try Larry, but we're smarter than that here at LJ's.

Since you are alive to tell the story, I assume you won the match. I assume the endeavor took considerable training, and prep with some of the by products of your beer cap projects….......

PS…..Do you drink the beer immediately after removing the cap, or do you cork it and keep it in that cute little refrigerator you got there at the factory….......or put it out as a treat for the roos?

PPS…......do crocs have bad breath?.......and if so, which are worse, the salties or the freshies?


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


Too amazing for words!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


that has soooo much dimension… wow!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


the color just pops…


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


Wow…another masterpiece. I bow again to the king of the cutting/cheese board. Love those geometric shapes….they leap out at you.

I am making a few cutting boards for gifts….but certainly not as special as yours are….I will be trying a tumbling blocks one though…by request….but I havn't had the courage to start it yet.

Keep up the good work….nothing like a bit of eye candy to inspire an attempt to make one of these….will have to get out the calculator and the mitre fence…


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


Whoooo, Larry, you are getting complicated! What a dazzling piece.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

degoose said:


> *The teaser...*
> 
> From the last post you would have seen the teaser…
> Here it is all glued up and marked for cutting into an oval… I also used a little turpentine to enhance the colour and grain…
> I think the choice of Queensland Red Cedar [toona australis] certainly brings out the angularity of the design…


Wowzer. As always.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*MC Escher tessellations...*

Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…

They made an end grain tessellated chopping board… cut with a 400 W laser…

My laser is only 80 W so I cut some thinner timber…long grain Rosewood actually…




























Each lizard fits into the adjacent one…




























They are almost impossible to glue individually… so put them together dry… used masking tape on the back and smeared glue all over… scraped it across and into the joints…

More when it is finished… [at the moment it is in a vacuum bag being glued to a 10 mm ply substrate..


----------



## shwekwek (Mar 23, 2014)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...












You stole my idea!!!! 
Im working on CNC version of that. im trying to do it with solid wood, 3 different colors. 
what is the toleraqnce you are doing?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


This *is* solid wood…. 10 mm thick…rosewood…
And I stole the idea from Instructables….LOL
The laser has very tight tolerances… not sure about the CNC… altho I do have one of those as well…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


Leapin lizards they are everywhere!

Very clever

You would have to hold your tougue right to get them all together !!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


I like this idea of mating pieces Larry and I have seen it used by some woodturners in the past who were turning some platters. Looks really cool. How well does the glue adhere to those toasted glue joints on each cutout?

I have been reading in Fine Woodworking and elsewhere that even smooth, but old surfaces should be resanded prior to gluing to get proper adhesion.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


yea this is a very cool idea, but i have the same fear, the burned edges will not glue well that way, but maybe it will all work with the substrate…ill be interested in the outcome, what about doing figures that look like bears, now that would be to my liking…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


Neat.
Very Escher. It will be interesting to see how this all comes out.
Great idea.

Steve


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


Very cool. Possibilities are endless.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


WOW! A NO WASTE project!

Do you leave the Blackened Cut Lines or sand them? I'd lean to seeing them Black… 

COOL design to get that to work so well!

With an 80W'er can you go deeper in multiple passes? With CNC, should be no problem… right?

COOL stuff!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


Way cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jim


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


Really cool Larry - looking forward to seeing the finished one..


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


looks really cool, gluingto a backer board is def a smart idea.

so is this getting butcher block oiled or poly'd?


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


That's amazing!! I want one!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


Awesome idea!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


That is just too … to many adjectives fit here.
You have quite an imagination with the tools and skill to follow through perhaps a woodworking renaissance man!


----------



## nonickswood (Nov 12, 2011)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


Brilliant! ~ What will you think of Next!!?


----------



## ruddy (May 9, 2010)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


Hi Larry
You have done it again.
Love your work and coming from Queensland even better. Another star from the 'gong


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


Outrageous!

Now how am I going to "steal" that with the tools I have?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *MC Escher tessellations...*
> 
> Recently I was sent a link to Instructables.com…
> 
> ...


Good one Lazza


----------

